# Creating partition (invalid argument error)



## Gooogol_plex (Jan 25, 2022)

I manually install FreeBSD. I try to create some partition on hdd with mbr and with one pre-existing ntfs partition, but recieve the error : invalid argument.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2022)

Gooogol_plex said:


> I try to create some partition on hdd with mbr and with one pre-existing ntfs partition, but recieve the error : invalid argument.


What was the exact command you used? And can you post the output of `gpart show`? We need to see the existing partition table.


----------



## Gooogol_plex (Jan 26, 2022)

I used this installer


----------



## Gooogol_plex (Jan 26, 2022)

I tried to install it instead of ada1s2


----------



## Gooogol_plex (Jan 27, 2022)

SirDice said:


> What was the exact command you used? And can you post the output of `gpart show`? We need to see the existing partition table.


Sorry, I forgot to press "reply".


----------



## covacat (Jan 27, 2022)

you probably have to delete ada1s2 and recreate it


----------

